# Fussy Brush, Am I missing something?



## BrandO (Aug 5, 2003)

I got the Fussy brush setup. I really like the tool and like the way the shaper bits work. But I tried reserating a few sets of brushes and my motors went to crap. I am using it on stock motors. The serating bits seem to be a lot larger diameter then the shaper bits. I am thinking it is throwing the contour of the brush off. I wonder if I got the wrong serater bits. Here is what the outside dia. of the bits measure.

shaper - .290
shaper - .300
serater - .325
serater - .335

Do I have the wrong serater bits? Judging from the fussy brush website I do have the wrong ones. I am just not sure how they measure the bits and which ones I have. Would be real nice if they marked them somehow.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Measure the dia. of the comm and you should use the serrator bit that is the same size. It looks like you got serrators for "big" comm motors and shapers for regular comm motors.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I personaly NEVER had any sucsess re-serrating brushes. That is, I found the factory serrations on every brush I have ever used to be far superior to anything I could ever do with a serrator tool. I gave up, and started using new brushes insted, which gets expensive, but it seemed to me, that that was the only way to keep the power up as high as possible.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I've had good luck with the Fussy Brush... you just have to take your time with it. I think the main advantage is it uses an your actual motor and they are cut by hand and not powered by another motor. The big advantange is that break-in time drops down to about 30 seconds and you don't need to recut the comm after the brushes are broke back in (where you have to recut the comm with new brushes).


----------



## Mike Mandio (Oct 15, 2001)

To measure the diameter on the serrator bits, you need to measure the valleys of the teeth. The peaks will measure larger than the corresponding shaper bit, they are what puts the serrations in the brush.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

If I ever start running brushed motors again... I'll have to look into the Fussy Brush thing... I forget the brand name of the serrator I had used, but it was one that used to get good comments from alot of folks, it just never worked well for me.


----------



## rjm70 (Oct 20, 2003)

Try the IRS one it is the best thing out.

Ritchie Mac


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank hit the nail on the head. the Fussy brush serrator is not something better for cutting serations, it just allows you to match the size of those serations to your com size. which in turn makes break in less tramatic to the com, and go faster since the contour of the brush surface is allready closly matched to the fresh com. that is about all it does.
Lots of motor tuners accomplish similar results, (tho it takes more time and effort) by cutting the com, breaking in the brushes, and then they remove the brushes and make a "light or skim pass" over the com. then re -seat the brushes again on a 2nd break in.
all and all neither proceedure makes for a motor with power that is astronomical in comparison to that or normal everyday proceedures, BUT if your after every watt possible, it's the way to go.


----------

